#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Εικόνες από περίεργες κατασκευές ...

## SMBD

---

----------


## zena13

Τώρα, για να καταλάβω, αυτές οι κατασκευές θεωρούνται αρχιτεκτονικά θαύματα? Ή απλά τα βλέπετε ως περίεργα? Γιατί εμένα περισσότερο για εκτρώματα μου φαίνονται, και ζητώ συγνώμη αν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον οίστρο του καλλιτέχνη που τα εμπνεύστηκε.

----------


## zena13

Ουφ!!!! ευτυχώς! Προς στιγμήν τρόμαξα ότι μπορεί να είμαι τόοοοοσο άσχετη!

----------


## sundance

όμορφες και περίεργες:

http://whatreallysucks.com/wp-conten...itvillage6.jpg

http://whatreallysucks.com/wp-conten...rpe-centre.jpg

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs26/i/20...gesProject.jpg

----------


## sundance

*habitat67*













ΥΓ.κάποιος να εντρυφήσει στα στατικά του συγκροτήματος και να τα εξηγήσει και σε μένα...

----------


## sundance

Εμφανή σκυροδέματα,είναι άποψη.

----------


## sundance

Συνεχίζω.

*Crooked House*

----------


## sundance

Συνεχίζω.


*denver art museum*








Τώρα κρατηθείτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν πίστευα ποτέ οτί γίνεται στις οικοδομές αυτό! :EEK!:

----------


## mred-akias

Να ποστάρω και εγώ: http://naturalworldfoto.blogspot.com...ure-weird.html 

Για τους λάτρεις του ποδοσφαίρου: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/4946416.stm (κλικ στις εικόνες για μεγέθυνση)

----------


## sundance

Σε πικάρω φίλε μου ως ένδειξη οικειότητας!  :Αστειευόμενος:   :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 


Συνεχίζω.

Εδώ πραγματικά σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.



*WoZoCo's Apartments* 






















Ερωτήματα όπως ευστάθεια οικοδομής-θεμελίωση,στρέψη προβόλων,σεισμική συμπεριφορά κλπ έρχονται κατ' ευθείαν στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## sundance

Έτσι ακριβώς.

Οι τεράστιοι πρόβολοι κοιτάζουν νότια.

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

> *habitat67*
> ....


Habitat!!! Moshe Safdie θεός.
Έχει κάνει και το Ardmore Habitat 


Kανόνας #8: Δεν κάνουμε παράθεση ολόκληρης της αμέσως προηγούμενης δημοσίευσης για λόγους οικονομίας του Φόρουμ. mred-akias

----------


## sundance

Σύνθετη δημιουργική απεικόνιση,φαντάζομαι με αρκετές καινοτομίες και εσωτερικά.

 Ο στατικός όμως,πρέπει να κουράστηκε πολύ...


ΥΓ. άσε στην παράθεσή σου,μόνο το *habitat67* και αφαίρεσε τις εικόνες για οικονομία.

----------


## sundance

*Walt Disney Concert Hall* (ομοιότητα με το Guggenheim Museum)

----------


## sundance

Aπό το προηγούμενο

----------


## Theo

με το κτίριο του Disney την ιστορία την ξέρετε ? Είχαν ένα θέμα με αυτές τις επιφάνειες..... :Γέλιο:

----------


## sundance

Tι εννοείς?

----------


## mred-akias

*Theo* μήπως λες για την λειτουργία κάποιων επιφανειών ως κάτοπτρα επειδή κατ' εξαίρεση αυτές οι επιφάνειες δεν είχαν το ματ τελείωμα που είχαν οι υπόλοιπες? 
Στην wikipedia πάντως αναφέρει ότι γι αυτό τον λόγο σε παραπλήσια πεζοδρόμια αναπτύσονταν θερμοκρασίες έως και 60 C! :EEK!:

----------


## sundance

Αν λειτουργούν ως κάτοπτρο,τότε οι οδηγοί στην λεωφόρο μπροστά από το κτίριο,ίσως είναι απρόβλεπτοι...

----------


## mred-akias

Σύμφωνα και πάλι με την wikipedia το 2005 μείωσαν την αντανάκλαση αφού πέρασαν συγκεκριμένες επιφάνειες με γυαλόχαρτο (έτσι δεν μεταφράζεται το sanding?) κάποιες επιφάνειες. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Experience Music Project 

photo1
photo2
photo3

Museum of Contemporary Art, Brazil:

http://unusual-architecture.com/muse...aneiro-brazil/
http://www.theodora.com/wfb/photos/b...photos_16.html

----------


## sundance

Ένα κεντρικό υποστύλωμα!!!!!

----------


## sundance

*Solar furnace*

Οι άνθρωποι είναι αλλού...

----------


## mred-akias

Ναι! Κλικ στο λινκ του Ηλιόχορου...Αναφέρει δε ότι η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να φτάσει τους 3000 C...

----------


## sundance

Είναι αλλού λέμε...

Εντελώς αλλού...

----------


## Theo

εντυπωσιακό !!!

δείτε κι αυτά  :EEK!:

----------


## mred-akias

To 12 μάλλον τρομακτικό μου φαίνεται... Eπίσης δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη αλλά θα τελειώσει το 2010.  Ακόμη, ένα αντίστοιχο ετοιμάζεται για την Μόσχα. Πηγή.

Επίσης σύμφωνα με την wikipedia  για το project στο Dubai χάρην στην προκατασκευή τμημάτων του κτιρίου (για την ακρίβεια το 90% του κτιρίου είναι προκατασκευασμένο) μειώνει δραμτικά τον αριθμό των απαιτούμενων εργατών (σε μόλις 90!). Επιπλέον έχει σχεδιαστεί έτσι ώστε να παράγονται  περι τις 1.200.000 kWh, αρκετή ενέργεια για να τροφοδοτήσει περίπου άλλα 5 αντίστοιχα κτίρια σε μικρή απόσταση.

Αυτοί οι Άραβες ψοφάνε να εντυπωσιάσουν τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο μου φαίνεται, τα περίεργα κτίρια (έχουν και το *ψηλότερο κτίριο στον κόσμο*), τα τεχνητά νησιά, η πιο πολυσηζητημένη πίστα της formula 1 τον τελευταίο καιρό (για την ακρίβεια μια ολόκληρη mini πόλη) και ποιος ξέρει πόσα άλλα που δεν έχουμε ακούσει...

----------


## sundance

*Fashion Show Mall*

----------


## sundance

*Druzhba Holiday Center*

----------


## sundance

*State Department for Traffic (Tbilis, Georgia)









*

----------


## sundance

*Manchester Civil Justice Centre*

----------


## sundance

Ένα από τα κτίρια που με εκπλήσσουν με τα στατικά τους και την ικανότητα των μελετητών είναι αυτό:

*Nord LB building,Hannover,Germany*


Τα λόγια είναι περιττά, ας μιλήσουν οι φωτογραφίες!

----------


## kosmel

http://www.dentnews.net/?p=1268*
Ελπίζω να ανοίγει η σελίδα....
*

----------


## sundance

Έχει κατασκευαστεί?Ή είναι στα σχέδια?

----------


## sundance

άλλη φάση... :

*Magdeburg Water Bridge*

----------


## sundance

Ίσως το αγαπημένο μου κτίριο εξ' όσων έχω δει (μεγάλα κτίρια όπου στεγάζονται δημόσιες υπηρεσίες).

Λιτό,απλό και απέριττο.Εμπνέει,προκαλεί θαυμασμό και δέος!

Μεγαλειώδες κατ' εμέ!

*La Grande Arche de la D&#233;fense*

----------


## sundance

*Hoover Dam Bypass Bridge*














*
Κατασκευή-φάσεις*

----------


## Xάρης

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, σας ευχαριστούμε όλους.

----------


## sundance

Aπλά πανέμορφη!

*Juscelino Kubitschek bridge*

----------


## sundance

Εκπληκτική!


*Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge*

----------


## sundance

*Millau Viaduct* - H ψηλότερη γέφυρα στον κόσμο

----------


## sundance

*Langkawi sky-bridge*

----------


## sundance

*Ασύλληπτο!*


*The North Sea Protection Works - Maeslant barrier*

----------


## sundance

*Seri Wawasan Bridge*

----------


## sundance

*Nanpu Bridge Interchange*

----------


## shelby

Κεντρικά γραφεία της  Vodafone στην Πορτογαλία

----------


## sundance

*Putrajaya, Pedestrian Bridge*















Άντε τώρα να βγω βόλτα.Τι θα αντικρύσω...

----------


## leo

> *Millau Viaduct* - H ψηλότερη γέφυρα στον κόσμο


Λίγα λόγια για την Χρυσή γέφυρα που στις 14/12/2009 κλείνει τα 5 χρόνια λειτουργίας της.

H ψηλότερη γέφυρα του κόσμου μμμμ.....

Tο γαλλικό θαύμα κατασκευάστηκε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ, χωρίς ατυχήματα και υπερβάσεις κόστους γιατί;

*Σε χρόνο ρεκόρ*

H υπερηφάνεια των Γάλλων πηγάζει βέβαια και από το γεγονός του ρεκόρ χρόνου κατασκευής, που πέτυχε ο κατασκευαστικός όμιλος, που δεν ξεπέρασε τα τρία χρόνια, αλλά ούτε και τον αρχικό προϋπολογισμό. H γέφυρα, σε απόσταση πέντε χιλιομέτρων δυτικά από την πόλη Mιγιό.
Kρεμασμένη σε ύψος 270 μέτρων πάνω από τον ποταμό Tαρν, η γέφυρα σχεδιασμένη από τον Bρετανό αρχιτέκτονα Nόρμαν Φόστερ, επαίρεται ότι είναι η ψηλότερη του κόσμου. Παρότι αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια, η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία Eiffage έχει σκεφθεί την κατάλληλη απάντηση: «Πράγματι, η γέφυρα Pόγιαλ Γκορτζ Mπριτζ του Kολοράντο των HΠA είναι ψηλότερη, στα 321 μέτρα πάνω από τον ποταμό Aρκάνσας, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά από πεζούς», εξηγεί εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας. H γαλλική γέφυρα είναι αντίθετα αυστηρά απαγορευμένη στους πεζούς. «Eνα είναι σίγουρο: με 244,96 μέτρα ύψος, ο πυλώνας P2 είναι ο υψηλότερος πυλώνας γέφυρας του κόσμου», καταλήγει ο εκπρόσωπος. Oσο για το μήκος της γέφυρας, που φθάνει τα 2.460 μέτρα, «είναι η μακρύτερη καλωδιωτή στον κόσμο, εάν εξαιρέσουμε εκείνη του Pίου στην Eλλάδα...».

*«Xρυσό» για το κόστος*

Στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες των πολιτικών μηχανικών, η γέφυρα του Mιγιό κερδίζει, ωστόσο, το χρυσό μετάλλιο στο πολύ δύσκολο αγώνισμα της τήρησης του αρχικού προϋπολογισμού. Tο σύνολο της μελέτης και της κατασκευής στοίχισε 394 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, παρά τη ραγδαία άνοδο, στο μεταξύ, των διεθνών τιμών χάλυβα, από τον οποίο κατασκευάσθηκε ο τάπητας της γέφυρας. Aκόμη πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι το γεγονός ότι τηρήθηκαν ευλαβικά τα αρχικά χρονοδιαγράμματα του έργου: τρία χρόνια κατασκευής και μία δεκαετία αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης. 

Την είχα μελετήσει στην Διπλωματική μου, ως προς την κόπωση των καλωδίων.

----------

Theo, Xάρης

----------


## Balance

> Ίσως το αγαπημένο μου κτίριο εξ' όσων έχω δει (μεγάλα κτίρια όπου στεγάζονται δημόσιες υπηρεσίες).
> 
> Λιτό,απλό και απέριττο.Εμπνέει,προκαλεί θαυμασμό και δέος!
> 
> Μεγαλειώδες κατ' εμέ!
> 
> *La Grande Arche de la D&eacute;fense*


Το έχω δεί και από κοντά φέτος το καλοκαίρι. Κρίμα που δε μπήκα και μέσα.

----------


## thakal

Σχετικά με το κτίριο ΅ΆΑrche de la Defense ΅Ά εντύπωση κάνει η πηγή έμπνευσης αυτού. Την ανακαλύπτεις όταν βρίσκεσαι  στην κορυφή του και αντικρίζεις στην άλλη άκρη του βουλεβάρτου των  Ιλισίων  πεδίων το μνημείο ΅ΆΑrch de TriοmpheΆΆ. Ο Διάλογος είναι μοναδικός. Στην συνέχεια βάζεις και στο παιχνίδι του κοντράστ τις λέξεις-έννοιες : παρόν-άμυνα (defense), παρελθόν-Θρίαμβος (triomphe) και εξυμνείς την Κορσική!
(Y.Γ. προσκυνώ τον Μηχανολόγο που έκανε την μελέτη αποχέτευσης στο ''Habitat67'')

----------


## mred-akias

Νομίζω δεν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά.

Yas hotel από την πίστα Yas Marina Grand Prix, Abu Dhabi:

http://www.extravaganzi.com/wp-conte...ormula-one.jpg

http://www.extravaganzi.com/wp-conte...rina-Hotel.jpg

http://www.f1-site.com/wallpapers/20...per-2009-2.jpg

http://api.ning.com/files/02lLCVCJ6O...asisland12.jpg

http://www.wct.com.my/cms/Contents/9...cht%20Club.jpg

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-conten...sisland-13.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...t_overview.jpg

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-conten...sisland-10.jpg

http://hellodesignhungary.files.word..._hotel_03x.jpg

http://spaceinvading.com/bookmarklet..._hotel_07x.jpg

----------

Theo

----------

